# Dudley Mass. Swap- Sunday May 19th



## Bri-In-RI (May 7, 2013)

Hey New Englanders, the next Dudley Swap will be held on Sunday May 19th. This swap will be OUTDOORS which means super easy load in and out for vendors! In case of rain the show will go on and be held indoors in the large "blue" room. I will be set up with a few bikes and parts but plan to do some shopping as well. Hope to see the usual's as well as some new faces!
-Brian


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I knew it was coming up, and didn't want to miss it!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 7, 2013)

I will sadly be in New England not that week, but the following one. So I'll just miss this one. Maybe next year (or maybe a swap down here... who knows).


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2013)

Anyone else going to be at this??????


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2013)

http://www.dudleydorightfleamarket.com/


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 14, 2013)

I'll be there bright and early! Actually its not very bright at 5 am is it? I'll have a few completes for trade bait and a few other bibbits and bobbits for sale.

http://oldroads.com/dudley/


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2013)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I'll be there bright and early! Actually its not very bright at 5 am is it? I'll have a few completes for trade bait and a few other bibbits and bobbits for sale.
> 
> http://oldroads.com/dudley/




That's cool. I'm glad it'll be outside in the big parking lot. It'll make setting up real easy. I'll be there with so bikes, and stuff.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 14, 2013)

Ive never been to this meet ....Is it any good and worth going???


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Ive never been to this meet ....Is it any good and worth going???




Some great stuff shows up at this one. usually at least 40 - 50 vendors. And locals drag in bikes too.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 14, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Ive never been to this meet ....Is it any good and worth going???




If you have never been than its worth it to go just to see Mikes collection of bicycles.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 14, 2013)

catfish said:


> Some great stuff shows up at this one. usually at least 40 - 50 vendors. And locals drag in bikes too.




Woow Oh ok catfish sounds good. What is the address to this meet ?


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Woow Oh ok catfish sounds good. What is the address to this meet ?




10 West Main St., Dudley, MA 01571


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 18, 2013)

All packed up and ready for tomorrow!


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2013)

Great show today! I sold everything I brought with me. Eight bikes and a bunch of parts! Everything !!!


----------

